# Question about accurate battery on build 6.5



## nograsswillgrow (Oct 11, 2011)

When using THS Build 6.5 for the Mesmerize, there is already an accurate battery mod included, the little Android with the battery percentage. I'd prefer to have the stock battery. Does anyone know how I could go around changing this?


----------



## sthoms (Jul 7, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19224-accurate-battery-ths65/page__hl__%2Baccurate+%2Bbattery+%2Bmod__fromsearch__1

Pick your poison and just install via recovery.


----------

